
Jeffrey Epstein set Elon Musk's brother up with girlfriend to connect with Musk - AndrewBissell
https://www.businessinsider.com/jeffrey-epsteins-ex-girlfriend-dated-kimbal-musk-brother-of-tesla-founder-elon-musk-2020-1
======
AndrewBissell
Most egregious detail in the linked article: Epstein and his entourage were
given a private tour of SpaceX headquarters in Hawthorne in 2012, well after
his conviction for sex trafficking of minors.

------
atlasunshrugged
Jesus, is there anyone famous who wasn't connected to this guy? This is the
worst game of 7 degrees of Bacon ever

~~~
Fjolsvith
Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous will start ending episodes in prison cells.

